# Best way to loose fat in stomach and gain muscle



## arbntmare (Dec 27, 2001)

Right now my work out routain is as follows.  I run for 37 mins or so adding up to about 4.5 miles of Running.  Then Lift for about an hour and half or so.  Trying to get 3 excersies with 5 sets.    I like to do more sets with high reps with lower than maxing wheight because I feel stronger and more cut.  The days are like this, back/shoulder >> tris/bi >> legs >> rest(maybe) >> chest >> start routain over or rest.   

Should I stick to this? Or trying something else.  I have found this workout routain to be good for me.   

Also what should I do about my stomach problem?? I wanna get a semi-6 pack not even a 6 pack right now cause its not that big of a deal hehe


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2001)

How is your diet?


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2001)

As Prince said...what about your diet?
Also, do you run before every workout?
How many days per week are you training?
Does it always take you an hour and a half to train?
What is your height, weight, BF%?


----------



## arbntmare (Dec 28, 2001)

hmm i don't really have a diet i guess, I eat whatever when i feel hungry I don't starve myself.  Right now I weight 193 pre-holiday season hehe.  About 6'  and male.  My % from last Summer was like 14% I believe.  And my training routaine seems to always take that long, I could probably cut it shorter by cutting my break between sets but right now I don't think thats a major deal.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 28, 2001)

You need to plan your diet beforehand and make sure you eat enough protein, quality carbs and helathy fats. For the 6 pack to appear, your bodyfat must be at least 10% or less, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## arbntmare (Dec 28, 2001)

should i just cut back on the running to around 20mins? and do more lifting??


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2001)

You should start focusing on your diet more. Diet is more important than lifting and cardio.


----------



## arbntmare (Dec 29, 2001)

so diet it is, or so i am getting the idea it has to be.  What should i do?  Should I watch everything I eat and drink?


Should I watch the sweetes I eat, you gotta understand my mom makes the best sweetes on earth, and she brings some the best sweets on earth tooo.   They are arabian sweets


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 29, 2001)

i still log down everything i eat,from junk food to the good stuff.DON'T go cold turkey on cutting all the treats and junk food out.try your best to eat good 4-5 days in a row then use one day a week to eat "SORTA" junkie,like a FEW slices of pizza or a cheese burger,or some of your mom's sweets.Eating healthy is a hard thing to do,but through time you'll learn to eat for FUEL purposes not taste


----------



## BADASS (Dec 29, 2001)

What works for me is having the Junk food 1 day out of the week.

Like pizza, chinnese food,  even fried chicken..(1 of them)

I do it on a Friday or Saturday.
I even replaced My beer or booze drinkin with it.
Instead of Getting wasted with beer order a Pizza and eat until you passout.
And remmeber to drink a ton of water, I mean like a pitcher with that meal.
Then go back to a good diet plan during the week..
IT WORKS!


----------



## diezel (Dec 29, 2001)

does a protein bar count as a meal?


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2001)

You wanna see your six pack...then your BF% must be about 10% or less as mentioned. You wanna have a ripped stomach...then your BF% must be under 6%...

In order to achieve this you will need to find balance between lifting, cardio, and diet...

*lift weights 4 days per week on a schedule like mon, tues, thurs, fri...workouts should take about an hour...
*do cardio about 4 days per week, preferably on an empty stomach...each session should be 30-40 minutes...
*diet should be watched everday...you need at least 1 gram of protein per lb of bodyweight...to get cut you need around 1 gram of carbos per lb of bodyweight...you need plenty of water and as little junk food as possible...you should be eating 5-6 small meals each day...

These are the general basics. The extent to which you follow them will determine how quickly you will reach your bodybuilding goals.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by diezel *_
> does a protein bar count as a meal?



For me it does, but it just depends on how many calories you eat every meal.

I agree with BADASS, having one cheat day per week is a good idea.


----------



## xrugr (Dec 30, 2001)

Your post asks for the best way to lose fat _in the stomach_ and gain muscle.  As most of the responses indicate, you can't lose fat specifically at one part of the body at the exclusion of everything else.  In order to get washboard abs, you need to get your overall bodyfat down to under 10%.  If you carry too much fat now, the only way to reduce is to get your body to burn more calories than it takes in.  Restricting calories while increasing activity will do the trick.  However, it is important to not overtrain, which will hamper your efforts to build lean muscle mass.


----------



## gmer2695 (Jan 2, 2002)

When you say do not overtrain are you talking about cardio or strength training?


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 2, 2002)

10% here i come baby!! you better not hold me back!


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gmer2695 *_
> When you say do not overtrain are you talking about cardio or strength training?



Systemic overtraining is when your entire nervous system is exausted. This will generally occur from a combination of too much weights and/or too much cardio and/or too little sleep.

Too much cardio or weights is not a good thing. It will lead to high cortisol levels in your body and that will lead to loss of muscle tissue and strength, and maybe even illness!


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Jan 9, 2002)

You might try adding a thermogenic fat burner to your supplement routine.  Check the Supplements board for some suggestions on which ones to try.  The fat catalyst I use now is Adipokinetix by Syntrax Technologies.  I use it in conjunction with Guggulbolic (also from Syntrax).  Adipo uses yohimbine, norephedrine, and caffeine.  Guggulbolics is a guggulsterone (hence the name).  Some others I've tried with some success are Xenadrine by Cytodyne Technologies and Metabolift (or something like that).  Those are ephedrine-based so check w/ your doc before trying them to make sure you are not a heart-health risk.


----------

